# In Berlin and wanting to extend visa. Please advice!! Danke



## Shafarina (Nov 2, 2012)

My partner is from London and currently working in Berlin probably until summer. I am from Malaysia and only have 90 days visa. I have been in Berlin since October and love the city, plus I do not wish to leave my partner. Could someone help to advice on how I could extend my visa at least till summer time or how to apply for resident permit please. Thank you for your help!


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Shafarina said:


> My partner is from London and currently working in Berlin probably until summer. I am from Malaysia and only have 90 days visa. I have been in Berlin since October and love the city, plus I do not wish to leave my partner. Could someone help to advice on how I could extend my visa at least till summer time or how to apply for resident permit please. Thank you for your help!


When you say 'partner', do you mean that you are married or in a civil partnership?

If so, then go to the Auslaenderbehoerde in Wedding (U-Bahnhof Amrumer Strasse) and fill in a 'Aufenthaltsanzeige fuer EU-Buerger und deren Angehoerige'. 

If you are not married/in a registered partnership, then I am afraid I do not know any way to extend your visa. Tourist visas generally can't be extended.


----------



## Shafarina (Nov 2, 2012)

Thank you so much for the info! Appreciate it much.


----------

